
Shoelace.css – a CSS starter kit - claviska
https://labs.abeautifulsite.net/shoelace-css/docs/?beta2
======
claviska
I created Shoelace.css because I felt like Bootstrap 4 was taking too long and
getting way too heavy for what it's intended to do.

The idea with Shoelace.css is:

\- pure CSS, yet highly customizable via CSS variables

\- import everything with one <link> and customize it in your own stylesheet

\- 31KB minified for everything

\- no unnecessary components

\- no JavaScript

It's great for prototyping and in production with modern browsers. If you need
to support older browsers, the docs provide info about using appropriate
polyfills.

Hope you like it!

------
jazoom
"You can customize Shoelace without editing core files or using a
preprocessor. To add customizations, simply override one or more of the
variables found invariables.css in your own stylesheet."

Nice. I love living in the future.

